# Is it supposed to look chunky in her mouth?



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Help! My exclusively breastfed baby is 6 days old, and sometimes I see chunky white stuff in her mouth, alot of it. Is that how it is supposed to look? I am having some new-mom-panic-disorder. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

either partially digested bm or thrush. if it washes away easily, it is bm, if you have to really rub at it... thrush.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

Sometimes when the baby spits up it doesn't actually come out of the mouth, and it does look really chunky. but if you mean she has white chunky stuff attached to the inside of the mouth it could be yeast.

But really it is more likely just a little bit of spit up.

Congrats on the new baby


----------



## Sarsparilla (Sep 8, 2005)

It's most likely perfectly normal. Sometimes my guy 'spits up' without my actual knowing about it. It's white and chunky, cause their stomachs make our milk into this cheesey stuff. mmmmmm
Anyway, ds doesn't swallow it back down sometimes, and there will be chunky white stuff floating around on his tongue, lips, etc... If you blow in their face, it forces them to hold their breath, and they will swallow, so I do this and he swallows most of it. You could check that way.


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, when dd spits up it's kind of white and chunky in her mouth. She'll keep it in there for a while, if there's not a lot of it...and when she finally opens up, I see it. For some reason, I think she likes holding onto it...maybe it's a snack for later... :LOL

Gross, I know...


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Whew! It is spit-up. Thanks, Mamas! Oh, my gosh, this is so nerve-wracking! A new terror every hour! I'm not used to being so emotional. My husband is in amused shock. :LOL


----------

